# Dog Show Sun 20th September Worcester Racecourse, in aid of Worcs Animal Rescue Shelt



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Sunday 20th September 2009

Companion Dog Show in aid of Worcestershire Animal Rescue Shelter

To be held on Worcester Racecourse (Pitchcroft), Worcester
Entries will be taken from 10.00am
Pedigree Judge: Mrs Jenny Grimshaw (Jamalison)  commencing at 11.30am
Novelty Judge: Mrs Carole Samuels  commencing at 12.30pm

Rosettes generously sponsored by Brentknoll Veterinary Centre of Worcester
Crossbreed classes 7, 8 & 9 kindly sponsored by Carole & Ray Samuels

Raffle. Various stalls and stands. Refreshments. Photos and Editorial in "Our Dogs"

Enquiries can be made to Donna Goodall on telephone 01905 767335

Or email [email protected]
http://www.dgss.demon.co.uk/beaverbrook/CDS/CDS Schedules/WARS Sept 2009.pdf

<Dogpages UK dog rescue forums>


----------

